# Kann ich ein versehentlich gelöschtes Web wieder herstellen?



## smart_boy (25. Juli 2008)

Habe versehentlich ein WEB gelöscht. In der DB sind aber eigenlich alle Daten da, nur ISP zeigt nichts mehr an. Kann ich den WEB wieder herstellen?


----------



## Till (25. Juli 2008)

Öffne den Papierkorb und klick auf wiederherstellen.


----------



## smart_boy (25. Juli 2008)

*SuperDanke!!!!*

Das nenne ich ne prompte Lösung! Herzlichen Dank!


----------

